# New at this :/



## Syearwood (Mar 11, 2013)

So I just got a bunch of chicks and there ahead vary as of now from 4 weeks to about 3 days old. They are getting along fine as a matter of fact the older females I have (4 weeks old) are very protective over the 3 day old chicks :/ and I would love some general advice on raising chicks oh an if anyone has any advice in introducing dogs to the chicks it would be greatly appreciated


----------



## sorrowsmiles (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi there!

The only thing I can think of being an issue would be the temperature needs that differ between the ages. The younger chicks need more heat than the older ones. 
As for introducing a dog to them, I would wait until Atleast they are moved outside or to their permanent residence. At this young age I think a dog might be too terrifying! (Can you imagine it from their point of view! LOL)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Introductions to dogs depends on how well your dog listens to you and how well your dog understands things. Izzabelle LOVED those chicks. Those were "her" babies. Lily (our german/lab) was curious about them and never hurt them. I brought them to her one at a time though so she could smell them and told her those were "mama's babies." She took over the job of watching over them to keep them safe when they are outside. Occasionally my RIR Abbie & Lily will play together. Its cute to watch. 

Now, introducing a new dog to my already existing flock was a chore. We held Zoey while the chickens were outside. Let her watch them time after time and meet them one at a time while one of us held one of the hens. Started putting her on a tie-out while sitting with her and the chickens were outside. LOTS of baby steps and lots of steps backwards. If she did anything threatening them like try to chase them, she was immediately reprimanded and removed from the situation - being put back in the house. Zoey is a hard head so it did take a while to get her to behave around them. I won't let her be outside unsupervised around them. Have had her for a year now. 

Our recent shelter adoptee, I brought her outside to meet the girls while they were busy scratching at some treats. She stood back and watched, sniffing where they had walked. Told her those were mama's, be nice! She has been great so far. Missy is older than Zoey though, and listens extremely well. She's more receptive to what you are trying to teach her so that makes a big difference. Zoey is 2 and a very busy body. 

So, 4 different dogs introduced to our chickens and all 4 reacted differently. Zoey taking the most training to behave with them. Just have to take your time with the introductions and do not leave them unsupervised. You may be able to trust your dogs completely with the chickens over time or you may never be able to trust them. Just have to be consistent with their training and patient. Good luck.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Visit this link for some information on raising chicks: www.dobbins4025.wix.com/chicken-boy


----------

